# Andrew Ashling: Gambit (Historical Fantasy - Gay Romance)



## Andrew Ashling

_*Gambit*_ is available on Amazon, Kobo and ARe​




*The Invisible Hands - Part 1: Gambit* is the fourth book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

Anaxantis, prince of Ximerion.

The threat of the barbarian invasion by the wild Mukthar tribes has been averted, and Anaxantis is starting to colonize the Renuvian Plains. There still remains a lot to be done - and that goes double for his private life.

Meanwhile in the independent city state of Naodyma a young man, Lexyntas, sells himself into slavery to provide for his younger siblings. Another one, Antybion, seeks the hospitality of rich relatives in Rhonoma. Arranulf still pines after Hemarchidas.

Then disturbing news reaches Anaxantis. His father, the high king of Ximerion, is marching almost half of his troops toward the capital, Ormidon, to be decommissioned. Is he really disbanding them, notwithstanding the threat in the South? Or is it just a pretext to move them nearer to the territory of his rebellious lord governor and son, Anaxantis?

The warlord suddenly finds himself in need of hard intelligence, and it's not that easy to come by&#8230;

*The Invisible Hands* is the sequel-trilogy of *The Invisible Chains* (also here on _Kindleboards_):

The Invisible Chains-Part 1: *Bonds of Hate*
The Invisible Chains-Part 2: *Bonds of Fear*
The Invisible Chains-Part 3: *Bonds of Blood*

There is a link in my signature that will bring you to my website. Clicking on the cover (the big one or the one in the signature) will bring you to the book's Amazon page.

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andrew. . . . . ..

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thank you, Ann.

I'm blogging on my site about my hunt for a cover for this book. Progress illustrations included.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Blogs about the hunt for a cover for this book. With progress illustrations.

The Cover Hunt - Part 1

The Cover Hunt - Part 2


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Not much to tell this week, except that the cover is still on track. The artist sent me a few color sketches and is now working on the "final" version.
I'll be blogging about it one of these days.


----------



## J Bee

It's cool seeing how your cover is coming together. Method number two just happens to be my favorite  but it's interesting to see how others systems can work. And congrats on the fourth book in the series! That's an amazing achievement!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks Jay,

You've been quite prolific yourself lately, and your Kamikaze boys are doing great I see.  

Waiting for the next sketch is nerve-wrecking. Still more fun than editing though. I swear typos multiply behind my back…


----------



## J Bee

I know the feeling. I seem to make two typos for every typo I correct. Thank goodness for editors and eagle eyed test reeders! Er... Readers.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

We're so lucky there their.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This book went live on Amazon at the start of the weekend.

I was actually relieved when the first review came in&#8230; I had been just a tad worried whether this sequel would be received well, even by those who'd liked the first three books. So much so that I blogged about it. 

It's early days yet, but I'm happy nevertheless.

_"I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Got my first reviews on Amazon and Goodreads. To my immense relief people seem to like the story.

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This was much better than I expected! I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This excellent book, and other Ashling books, is for a "thinking" reader. I don't have the correct words so this will have to do: it requires an "interactive" reader. There are multiple plots and multiple layers to each of those. Nothing is spoon-fed and happenings are not easily foreseen. Chapters are long and contain pieces of the different plots. Mood, pacing and voice changes are fascinating and it's hard to put the book down for any reason."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Rullio was a huge fave of mine from his supporting role in book 2, and I would have read this just for his burgeoning relationship with Merw, which made me inordinately happy (although, going on past experience I can't put it past Ashling to kill Merw off down the road.) I actually laughed out loud for Merw's first scenes, which is a very rare event."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

"Of course he was afraid of war. Only fools are not. Anaxantis was no fool. He was fully prepared to fight, but only as a last resort."

Quote: Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Gambit, book four of the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was a great continuation of the past three and a fantastic starting point for the Invisible Hand trilogy. It picks up where book three ends. For those who haven't read any of the books, Randamor is actually the storyteller and he charges a price for his tales.
(...)
"The high king of Ximerionian -Anaxantis's father- disbands half of his army and asks his son to increase the military presence on his southern border. The warlord sends out spies to ferret out the reason for this. A whore is bought somewhere. A thief screams "I'll kill you!" in a grungy alleyway. And the eldest son of the high king prepares for glory."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This is the fourth book in a series.
If you'd like to get a feel of the the setting and the characters, you can do so: I've put the first twelve chapters online as a *free* read on my *website*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

As someone wrote in a review on Amazon and Goodreads: _"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series."_

She's right. As such this series asks for a great investment in time. That is why I put the first twelve chapters online as a *free* read on my *website*. Over sixty thousand words should give you an idea what the story is about, and tell you something about the setting and the characters.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Ah, Starlight, how predictable you are. What is it with you people that you long to hear of the unhappiness of your betters, of the humiliation of princes, and the crumbling of thrones? Does it enrich your bleak and insignificant existence, I wonder?"_

Randamor the Recluse - Chapter 1

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _mobi_ (kindle-compatible) and _epub_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"(&#8230 if you are like me and get attached to characters and allow yourself to emotionally grow with them, then this brutal reality can be quite a painful experience- especially when you understand that, while this is a work of fiction, these type of horrific events are part of our past. People were tortured and killed in brutal ways, and lives didn't hold any significance- kill or be killed. So when you realize this, suddenly the story takes on a much deeper significance."_

More of this review on Amazon

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. They will also be on *Amazon*, _but wait until the book becomes free to download_.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Still, you're young, very young. Why wouldn't you want to go down in history as a great monarch?"
Anaxantis sighed.
"Hemarchidas, what do you know about the high kings of Ximerion. Or rather, which ones do you know?"
"Cheridonians aren't big on Ximerionian history, you know. But let's see&#8230; Ah, yes, Herruwold Long-Sword, then there is Merdinack the Fearless, your grandfather of course&#8230; eh, the unhappy Berimar IV&#8230; ah, yes, the other Herruwold, Herruwold the Bold. Hm, I didn't even realize I knew that many of them."
Anaxantis smiled sadly.
"But you didn't mention Orrigar I, the first king of the House of Chaldarina. He put an end to years of unrest and civil strife. Neither did you mention Ronnick II, the one who reformed the monetary system and forbade the Great Houses to mint their own coins, thus stabilizing our currency. At the time it saved Ximerion from going bankrupt."
"I'm sorry. I told you we weren't big-"
"It's not that, Hemarchidas. You remembered the fighting kings, those who brought war, destruction and ephemeral glory. Or those who ended tragically. You forgot the wise administrators, those who kept the peace, those who brought prosperity. You needn't feel embarrassed, though. So did history."
Hemarchidas looked at his friend as if he saw him for the first time.
"So, all in all, Hemarchidas, I'd rather history forgot me."
_

Chapter 4: The Winds of Opportunity

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Another wonderful five star read! This came out just as I had finished the first trilogy, so I was able to continue on without breaks. The Amazon copy I bought indicates the second book in The Invisible Hands trilogy is expected in the last quarter of 2012, so I am looking forward to that."_

I'm halfway through the next installment, "Castling." 

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"How fare my northern dominions, My Lord?" Tenaxos asked, not without sarcasm.

Rullio hesitated.

"That would depend, Sire."

"Yes, it would, wouldn't it? What I meant was, are they still my dominions? Or is the warlord planning to revoke his fealty to the crown?"

"To be blunt, Sire, nobody knows. Rumors are rife, but that is all they are. Rumors. The warlord himself avoids the subject whenever it is broached. What I do know is that the City of Dermolhea leans towards making his title permanent, hereditary even. Whether that would imply independence from the lawful authorities is not clear."

Tenaxos laughed out loud.

"That's what you call being blunt? I seem to remember you as more boisterous, verging on insolent, on an earlier occasion, My Lord."

"Maybe it was the first draughts of freedom that made me drunk with joy for life and less reticent than I should have been, Sire."

"So young, and already disappointed?"

Rullio made a noncommittal gesture.

"Never have sons, My Lord. That affliction you can avoid, at least."

"Doesn't Your Majesty mean heirs?"

Again the high king laughed out loud.

"You have a good memory, My Lord. So, tell me, is it true that two of my possible heirs have entered into some kind of covenant with each other? And how does that work exactly? There can be but one high king. Are they planning to divide the kingdom between them?""_

Chapter 10: The Majesty of the Crown.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on Amazon

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Then we came of an age that we had to take riding lessons. We were supposed to pay for our own horse and its fodder. My parents sent me money, but of course it wasn't nearly enough. Several merchants had sent horses to the royal stables, so we could look them over and make our choice. Some of us decided immediately, others went to look at them every day, for a whole week. There was this beautiful dark bay horse. Ehandar had seen me looking at it and told me I should ask what it cost. I knew I couldn't afford it, but he kept insisting. To my utter astonishment I could easily pay the asking price. I even had money to spare."

"You were born under a lucky star, Rullio," Merw said, wagging his finger. "You met me, didn't you?"

"Hm. I pieced it together much later. It turned out Ehandar had bought a horse of the same salesman the day before. It was one of our friends who let that piece of information slip, months later. Ehandar himself never said anything, but I suppose he asked them what the horse cost, told them how much to ask and paid the difference himself."

"See? Lucky, lucky, lucky."

"Yes, lucky&#8230; and embarrassing."

"How so? You said he never mentioned anything."

"No, he didn't. But I knew. Later on, it became easier. He loaned me money. I never asked, but when I hesitated to go out with the group, he always found some occasion to take me aside and ask if my stipend had come in late again. My allowance was always on time, but most of it was gone by the middle of the month. He practically forced me to accept small loans. He never asked for repayment."

Rullio smiled wryly.

"You see, kitten, we're not all that different."

Merw gave him a sad look.

"You slept in the royal castle, in a soft bed, I imagine. I've slept on the streets more nights than I can remember these last two years. You had three square meals a day. I often went days without anything to eat at all. You had a nice friend to pay for your luxuries. I had to&#8230; do things, just to survive." He stopped and his eyes teared up. Then he bit upon his lip. He took a deep breath. "We're very different, Rullio, believe me. Very different."_

Chapter 11: The Count and the Cat

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate. There is no doubt in my mind that this is the written history of a story that happened far away and not a yarn spun by a pencil chewer sitting at a computer terminal."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This books is now also available from *All Romance ebooks* in both mobi and epub.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on All Romance ebooks. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Great book. Not m/m romance, but traditional political fantasy sprinkled with m/m relationships."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Update: I'm writing the last scenes of the sequel of this book, *Castling*. I hope it will be ready for publishing by begin December 2012.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This is it, but you can check it out on *Goodreads* as well.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I've finished writing book 5 of this series. Estimated time of publication: December 2012.

Read more on my blog.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings* has gone FREE on *Amazon*. In some parts of the world delivery costs are charged. (Check before clicking)

This book contains the first twelve chapters - over 60,000 words - of *Bonds of Hate*, the first volume in the *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series*.
It is meant to give the reader a good idea of the story, and a better one than just a sample can give, before embarking upon a long series of books.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I published *a first excerpt* from «_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_» (Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse - Book V of the series), due to be released in December 2012.

I chose a lighthearted scene from Chapter 14, _The Other One_. I hope you'll enjoy it.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review (but this is really all of it) on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This excellent book, and other Ashling books, is for a "thinking" reader. I don't have the correct words so this will have to do: it requires an "interactive" reader. There are multiple plots and multiple layers to each of those. Nothing is spoon-fed and happenings are not easily foreseen."_

This review (but this is really all of it) on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings*_,
which contains the first twelve chapters of this series, is now also available as a FREE ebook in Europe on *amazon.com* (previously it was only free in America).

The powers that be at Amazon's have also decided to make the book _kostenfrei_ in _*Germany*_ on *amazon.de* and _gratuit_ in _*France*_ on *amazon.fr* .

For links to mobi and epub format, from _anywhere_ in this world and neighboring planets, parallel universes included, see beneath.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Thank you Mr. Ashling for a very well written gay themed fantasy novel! Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

~Kurt R. Dugas on *Amazon*

Thank you, and coming up&#8230; 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Proofreading of the sequel, "Castling," is almost done&#8230; waiting for the cover artist&#8230;

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Castling almost ready for release*

The editing and formatting of _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) is finished.

So why the delay? Explanation on *my blog*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

While I'm still waiting for the cover art, I'd thought I give you both a (second) excerpt _and_ an idea how _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) will look on an actual device.

If you'd like to see how the book will look on an iPad and epub-ereaders like the _Kobo Glo_, the _Sony PRS-T2_, and compare it to the classic _Kindle 3 Keyboard_, I've put up some screenshots of the beginning of chapter 9 on my site, *Ximerion*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My cover artist and I are working on the cover of the next installment in this series: *The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling*.

It's coming along nicely and I hope the book will be ready for publishing before January, 15th. If you want me to sent an email on publication (of this and future books), you can always subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

Have a Happy New Year. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I am uploading this series to *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and to Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

With any luck the next installment, Book V: Castling, will be published in the weekend or early next week.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The whole series is now available on *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and on Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

With any luck the next installment, Book V: Castling, will be published in the weekend or early next week.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (Dark Tales, Book V), the latest installment of this series (and the sequel to this book), has been published on

*All Romance ebooks* in both mobi (Kindle-compatible) and epub




 in epub/iBook
*Amazon* in kindle format
*Kobo* in epub
*Barnes & Noble* in epub

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_, the latest installment of _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_: all available buying options, including my own site, *Ximerion*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought&#8230 terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Once in a while I get an email from a reader asking me all kinds of things about future plans for the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse-series. Some time ago someone asked me if the books would be bundled in omnibuses. For anybody who's curious: my plans as I now see them in *this blog* on my own site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I participated in a blog hop. I got to answer questions like "Where did the idea for the novel come from?" and "Which actors would you choose to play the characters in a movie rendition of the novel?" and "Who or what inspired you to write this novel?"

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Someday, I will actually read these books. I promise. Maybe."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I thoroughly enjoy this long series. It left me wanting more like the first Hobbit movie but this tale has lots of sexy men and intrigue without the magical and otherworldly beasts and monsters. Grand adventure!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate. There is no doubt in my mind that this is the written history of a story that happened far away and not a yarn spun by a pencil chewer sitting at a computer terminal. My eyes and fears (yes, I meant fears) opened with the new realizations that Anaxantis made as he moved through the story. This heightens my enthusiasm for the fifth and sixth installments of what, seems like, could be a life long endeavor for Andrew."_

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This excellent book, and other Ashling books, is for a "thinking" reader. I don't have the correct words so this will have to do: it requires an "interactive" reader. There are multiple plots and multiple layers to each of those. Nothing is spoon-fed and happenings are not easily foreseen. Chapters are long and contain pieces of the different plots. Mood, pacing and voice changes are fascinating and it's hard to put the book down for any reason. "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, &#8230; or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This was much better than I expected! I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Andrew's writing can make you suspend belief that this is fiction, and there are characters you have strong emotions for, such as those you love (for me, Arranulf, Obyann, Rahendo, Merw, Timishi, Anaxantis), characters that seem to have changed and you kind of like them now, or feel compassion for them (Ehandar, Rullio, even Ambrick), ones you're not sure about (Landar, Ryhunzo) as well as all these wonderful characters who really add to the scenes they are in and move the plot, such as Tomar and Lethoras."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review on *Goodreads*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I've said before, Andrew's writing can make you suspend belief that this is fiction, and there are characters you have strong emotions for, such as those you love (for me, Arranulf, Obyann, Rahendo, Merw, Timishi, Anaxantis), characters that seem to have changed and you kind of like them now, or feel compassion for them (Ehandar, Rullio, even Ambrick), ones you're not sure about (Landar, Ryhunzo) as well as all these wonderful characters who really add to the scenes they are in and move the plot, such as Tomar and Lethoras."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have really been enjoying this series! All sorts of emotions, I'm rooting for some characters, disliking others and hoping they don't "win" in any way! You do think you are reading history, not fictional fantasy and if you like fantasy, I guess all I can say is I hope you read them! "_

So do I. 

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Book four has made me look at Andrew Ashling with new admiration for his story telling ability, and retained love for the wit, humor and sexuality in his writing. Thank you once again for bringing entertainment to my life, Andrew!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Another wonderful five star read! This came out just as I had finished the first trilogy, so I was able to continue on without breaks. The Amazon copy I bought indicates the second book in The Invisible Hands trilogy is expected in the last quarter of 2012, so I am looking forward to that."_

The second installment, *Castling*, has been published for some time now.
I'm two thirds through the third part (of four), *Pawn Storm*.

More of this review on Goodreads.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This excellent book, and other Ashling books, is for a "thinking" reader. I don't have the correct words so this will have to do: it requires an "interactive" reader. There are multiple plots and multiple layers to each of those. Nothing is spoon-fed and happenings are not easily foreseen. Chapters are long and contain pieces of the different plots. Mood, pacing and voice changes are fascinating and it's hard to put the book down for any reason."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, &#8230; or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I posted a first excerpt of _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_ (Work in progress, 6th book of the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_) on my website.
You can read it _*here*_.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I was interviewed on Graeme Brown's blog, _A Fantasy Writing Journey_, about life, writing and my books.

Check it out *here*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm writing the last scenes of *The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm* (6th book in the series). To tide you over I posted a second excerpt.

I had thought to almost, but not quite, reveal the identity of the Trachian prince at the end of this book, and keep the secret for the next book, *The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate*. This would have been a terrific cliffhanger, but I decided not to be cruel, and, besides, the revelation scenes are a perfect ending for this one. That doesn't mean there won't be some kind of nailbiter though.

For the second excerpt I chose most of the second scene of Chapter 3, *Visitors*, featuring Anaxantis and Ravvid, one of the Clansmen.

I hope you'll enjoy it.

_Anaxantis is lonely, but he is not the only one&#8230;_

You can read the second excerpt *here*.

Missed the first excerpt? It's *here*.

If you want to receive an email when *Pawn Storm* is published, you can subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, &#8230; or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review (but this is really all of it) on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought&#8230 terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published next week. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

I've also published a cover reveal and some hints about the story in *this blog* on my website.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, just went live on *Amazon*.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Great book. Not m/m romance, but traditional political fantasy sprinkled with m/m relationships."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have really been enjoying this series! All sorts of emotions, I'm rooting for some characters, disliking others and hoping they don't "win" in any way! You do think you are reading history, not fictional fantasy and if you like fantasy, I guess all I can say is I hope you read them!"_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This was much better than I expected! I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, &#8230; or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I started reading this book as soon as I was finished with the first trilogy. I have to say I am a huge fan of the world Mr.Ashling has built. The subplots, characters and twists overlap and may be a bit confusing to me at times but I've learnt to relax because I know that sooner or later it all falls into place."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, &#8230; or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

More, a tiny bit more, of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone. Well, this is the first book of the continuing story, this time called The Invisible Hands.
All the characters from the first three books are here, as well as several new ones - Anaxantis and Ehandar are trying to move forward after the experiences they've been through, and although the Mukthars may no longer be as much of a threat, there are other regions to be concerned about, the ones mentioned most in this one are Lorsanthia, Rhonoma and the former free kingdom of Trachia."_

More, a lot more, of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The love between Ehander and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Rullio was a huge fave of mine from his supporting role in book 2, and I would have read this just for his burgeoning relationship with Merw, which made me inordinately happy (although, going on past experience I can't put it past Ashling to kill Merw off down the road.) I actually laughed out loud for Merw's first scenes, which is a very rare event."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*Hop Against Homophobia and Transphobia 2014*

Hop and win free ebooks by over a hundred m/m, gay, bi, and trans authors.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The love between Ehander and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book.
Not Andrew!
This book has more of everything than the first three! More complex plots, more characters, more intrigue, more scheming, and more romance.
Honestly, I think pigeonholing this book as an m/m book does a great disservice to anyone who appreciates and enjoys an epic fantasy tale."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I thoroughly enjoy this long series. It left me wanting more like the first Hobbit movie but this tale has lots of sexy men and intrigue without the magical and otherworldly beasts and monsters. Grand adventure!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Normally I strongly object to authors that try to hook you with a story that at first seems to be only in one book and as you finish it you realise that the end will come only in 2 more books(referring here to the first 3 books: The Invisible Chains). Then again before you realise you are hooked it has become a saga so you keep buying their book one by one...So I resisted at first but could not resist very long as I truly became almost addicted to the story and the matter of fact gays sex acts and gay love. That kind of sex and love we rarely see in ordinary main stream books described as a natural occurrence and without stigma attached specifically to it..."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Thank you Mr. Ashling for a very well written gay themed fantasy novel! Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.

If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.

You can vote *here* until August 27th.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The love between Ehandar and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I started reading this book as soon as I was finished with the first trilogy. I have to say I am a huge fan of the world Mr.Ashling has built. The subplots, characters and twists overlap and may be a bit confusing to me at times but I've learnt to relax because I know that sooner or later it all falls into place. Although Anaxantis is still a central figure in this book, other characters come into focus and we get to learn more about the kingdom of Lorsanthia; Trachia, Rhonoma and other cities that have a part to play in the huge power struggle that the books are -ultimately- about."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*I am hooked to the series.*

"Normally I strongly object to authors that try to hook you with a story that at first seems to be only in one book and as you finish it you realise that the end will come only in 2 more books(referring here to the first 3 books: The Invisible Chains). Then again before you realise you are hooked it has become a saga so you keep buying their book one by one...So I resisted at first but could not resist very long as I truly became almost addicted to the story and the matter of fact gays sex acts and gay love. That kind of sex and love we rarely see in ordinary main stream books described as a natural occurrence and without stigma attached specifically to it...So it is not specifically a porn book either although I almost wish a bit more of it...Very clever way for an author to hook his readers into buying more...So yes I am hooked, there I admit it..."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Another wonderful five star read! This came out just as I had finished the first trilogy, so I was able to continue on without breaks. The Amazon copy I bought indicates the second book in The Invisible Hands trilogy is expected in the last quarter of 2012, so I am looking forward to that.

The love between Ehander and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This was much better than I expected! I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"EPIC. The plot and characters are truly majestic and epic. I am stunned by the depth, complexity and intricacy of this book. If I could give 6 stars, I would do so without any hesitation!!!

To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Gambit, book four of the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was a great continuation of the past three and a fantastic starting point for the Invisible Hand trilogy. It picks up where book three ends. For those who haven't read any of the books, Randamor is actually the storyteller and he charges a price for his tales. In the first three, he told the story to Mandigall the Hunter and I personally think the conversations (technically one sided since you don't know what Mandigall/Verial are saying, but Randamor's responses give you an idea) between the two were one of the most enjoyable parts of the book. In this one, he tells his tale to Verial of the Lakes who actually referred Mandigall to Randamor. Funny how that worked out. Any who, Randamor browbeats Verial and begins his tale.

On the level we all care about:

Warlord/Prince Anaxantis is trying to restore his love's self-worth and will after spending two and a half books reducing him to nothing more than pet while trying to build up his domains population. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_ *Nice continuation of the epic*

"I thoroughly enjoy this long series. It left me wanting more like the first Hobbit movie but this tale has lots of sexy men and intrigue without the magical and otherworldly beasts and monsters. Grand adventure!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable! ;-)

One of my favorite scenes in this book was Anaxantis' reaction to when his mother asked him why Ehandar was still breathing... priceless.

This series is one that I read with great anxiety, anxiety over what will happen to beloved characters. The author has shown that painful torture and gruesome death can await any character- and considering how poorly I handled Jerruth's death, and he wasn't even a major character, I can't imagine how I will deal with a similar scene with a character I love. Yet, the author also portrays experiences that are truly realistic- human history is full of brutal rapes, horrific torture, and gruesome murder. So if you are like me and get attached to characters and allow yourself to emotionally grow with them, then this brutal reality can be quite a painful experience- especially when you understand that, while this is a work of fiction, these type of horrific events are part of our past. People were tortured and killed in brutal ways, and lives didn't hold any significance- kill or be killed. So when you realize this, suddenly the story takes on a much deeper significance."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Superb tales of Randamor, transporting you to an era of cunning, savagery that equates to power and destiny. Great series of books, and highly recommended. Worthy of five stars."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I've said before, Andrew's writing can make you suspend belief that this is fiction, and there are characters you have strong emotions for, such as those you love (for me, Arranulf, Obyann, Rahendo, Merw, Timishi, Anaxantis), characters that seem to have changed and you kind of like them now, or feel compassion for them (Ehandar, Rullio, even Ambrick), ones you're not sure about (Landar, Ryhunzo) as well as all these wonderful characters who really add to the scenes they are in and move the plot, such as Tomar and Lethoras."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Thank you Mr. Ashling for a very well written gay themed fantasy novel! Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As I've said before, Andrew's writing can make you suspend belief that this is fiction, and there are characters you have strong emotions for, such as those you love (for me, Arranulf, Obyann, Rahendo, Merw, Timishi, Anaxantis), characters that seem to have changed and you kind of like them now, or feel compassion for them (Ehandar, Rullio, even Ambrick), ones you're not sure about (Landar, Ryhunzo) as well as all these wonderful characters who really add to the scenes they are in and move the plot, such as Tomar and Lethoras.

And then there is the rest of the Ximerion royal family - Mom has ambitions, Dad is playing chess with his sons, and the eldest brother? Such a manipulative drama queen! Everything Anaxantis achieved in the north with just being himself, the occasional force of his position, not necessarily brute force, his brother used lies and manipulations to achieve the same ends - loyalty from the general populace in the area he's in!"_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"So good! This series really engages your emotions and your brain - a rare combination for me! I need to read the next book of this series ASAP - I must know what is to come of Anaxantis and Ehandar. "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Of course he was afraid of war. Only fools are not. Anaxantis was no fool. He was fully prepared to fight, but only as a last resort." _

~Randamor the Recluse

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Another winner!*

"Another wonderful five star read! This came out just as I had finished the first trilogy, so I was able to continue on without breaks. The Amazon copy I bought indicates the second book in The Invisible Hands trilogy is expected in the last quarter of 2012, so I am looking forward to that.

The love between Ehander and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest. Highly recommended."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Great Read not for the closed minded reader*

"Great book series I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Superb tales of Randamor, transporting you to an era of cunning, savagery that equates to power and destiny. Great series of books, and highly recommended. Worthy of five stars."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Great Read not for the closed minded reader*

"Great book series I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Great book. Not m/m romance, but traditional political fantasy sprinkled with m/m relationships."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This was much better than I expected! I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty -- four complete chapters -- have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This excellent book, and other Ashling books, is for a "thinking" reader. I don't have the correct words so this will have to do: it requires an "interactive" reader. There are multiple plots and multiple layers to each of those. Nothing is spoon-fed and happenings are not easily foreseen. Chapters are long and contain pieces of the different plots. Mood, pacing and voice changes are fascinating and it's hard to put the book down for any reason."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Even better than the rest!*

"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

This review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Excellent Continuation*

"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable! ;-)

One of my favorite scenes in this book was Anaxantis' reaction to when his mother asked him why Ehandar was still breathing... priceless.

This series is one that I read with great anxiety, anxiety over what will happen to beloved characters."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Great Read not for the closed minded reader*

"Great book series. I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I hate the slow beginnings but by the end this book has gone from mildly interesting to I-can't-put-it-down-if-my-life-depended-on-it-awesome!

And this book was awesome; it easily had the best ending ever. I loved Tenax's cunning and way of thinking. I mean he is going to be a tough rival to defeat but you can tell he lacks the goodness of heart which Anaxantis possesses"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought&#8230 terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone.
(...)
I have really been enjoying this series! All sorts of emotions, I'm rooting for some characters, disliking others and hoping they don't "win" in any way! You do think you are reading history, not fictional fantasy and if you like fantasy, I guess all I can say is I hope you read them! "_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I thoroughly enjoy this long series. It left me wanting more like the first Hobbit movie but this tale has lots of sexy men and intrigue without the magical and otherworldly beasts and monsters. Grand adventure!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This series is one that I read with great anxiety, anxiety over what will happen to beloved characters. The author has shown that painful torture and gruesome death can await any character- and considering how poorly I handled Jerruth's death, and he wasn't even a major character, I can't imagine how I will deal with a similar scene with a character I love. Yet, the author also portrays experiences that are truly realistic- human history is full of brutal rapes, horrific torture, and gruesome murder. So if you are like me and get attached to characters and allow yourself to emotionally grow with them, then this brutal reality can be quite a painful experience- especially when you understand that, while this is a work of fiction, these type of horrific events are part of our past. People were tortured and killed in brutal ways, and lives didn't hold any significance- kill or be killed. So when you realize this, suddenly the story takes on a much deeper significance."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ...or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Superb tales of Randamor, transporting you to an era of cunning, savagery that equates to power and destiny. Great series of books, and highly recommended. Worthy of five stars."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"BE WARNED if you haven't read the previous books and you are looking for a sweet angsty m/m romance this is most definitely not the book for you. Ashling does not in any way gloss over, sugar coat or disguise the twisted, disfigured and sadistic nature that exists in humanity. Instead he drags it out and bares its face right along side it's loving counter part. It's disturbing and traumatic yet glorious. It can leave you bereft in the way only a very real and extremely graphic tragedy can yet never seems to over step even tho it feels like it should be too much.

Some things are horrifying in the absolute best way because your so invested and you ache for the person it happens to. And other times it can be as equally horrifying and traumatic yet feel completely and utterly justified. It shows that you can still fall in love with a character who is capable of doing utterly horrendous acts because you are privy to EVERYTHING... Good, bad, beautiful and hideous.

Ashling forces you to make a decision to forgive or at least attempt to understand characters immense flaws and not to just love a character because they are inherently good. I highly recommend this series to anyone who doesn't require predictable story lines or characters that are written for the precise purpose of being either good or bad, because here you will NOT find any character that is 100% of either."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ...or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## mrsophisticated

Wishing you all the best on your writer's journey Andrew you are an inspiration as an epic fantasy writer.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

mrsophisticated said:


> Wishing you all the best on your writer's journey Andrew you are an inspiration as an epic fantasy writer.


Thanks, Kevin.

That's high praise, coming from a fellow-writer.

May your own journey be filled with demons, scoundrels, risky battles and calamities of all sorts, but also with heroes, kind people, victories and many blessings.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Great book. Not m/m romance, but traditional political fantasy sprinkled with m/m relationships."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I have really been enjoying this series! All sorts of emotions, I'm rooting for some characters, disliking others and hoping they don't "win" in any way! You do think you are reading history, not fictional fantasy and if you like fantasy, I guess all I can say is I hope you read them! "_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The love between Ehandar and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone.
(...)
I have really been enjoying this series! All sorts of emotions, I'm rooting for some characters, disliking others and hoping they don't "win" in any way! You do think you are reading history, not fictional fantasy and if you like fantasy, I guess all I can say is I hope you read them! "_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This series is one that I read with great anxiety, anxiety over what will happen to beloved characters. The author has shown that painful torture and gruesome death can await any character- and considering how poorly I handled Jerruth's death, and he wasn't even a major character, I can't imagine how I will deal with a similar scene with a character I love. Yet, the author also portrays experiences that are truly realistic- human history is full of brutal rapes, horrific torture, and gruesome murder. So if you are like me and get attached to characters and allow yourself to emotionally grow with them, then this brutal reality can be quite a painful experience- especially when you understand that, while this is a work of fiction, these type of horrific events are part of our past. People were tortured and killed in brutal ways, and lives didn't hold any significance- kill or be killed. So when you realize this, suddenly the story takes on a much deeper significance."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I thoroughly enjoy this long series. It left me wanting more like the first Hobbit movie but this tale has lots of sexy men and intrigue without the magical and otherworldly beasts and monsters. Grand adventure!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Rullio was a huge fave of mine from his supporting role in book 2, and I would have read this just for his burgeoning relationship with Merw, which made me inordinately happy (although, going on past experience I can't put it past Ashling to kill Merw off down the road.) I actually laughed out loud for Merw's first scenes, which is a very rare event."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review (but this is really all of it) on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Superb tales of Randamor, transporting you to an era of cunning, savagery that equates to power and destiny. Great series of books, and highly recommended. Worthy of five stars."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Beautifully Traumatic*

"Ashling forces you to make a decision to forgive or at least attempt to understand characters immense flaws and not to just love a character because they are inherently good. I highly recommend this series to anyone who doesn't require predictable story lines or characters that are written for the precise purpose of being either good or bad, because here you will NOT find any character that is 100% of either."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Epic Fantasy - Must Read!*

"EPIC. The plot and characters are truly majestic and epic. I am stunned by the depth, complexity and intricacy of this book. If I could give 6 stars, I would do so without any hesitation!!!

To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The love between Ehandar and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The large, ongoing plot that flowed through the first 3 books got wrapped up in the 3rd book. So this book is almost like a second series because it starts off with a new over-arching plot. What jumped out at me about this book is that everything about it is bigger than the first series. Most authors who deliver a tremendous piece of work like the first 3 books usually somehow luck into that and the rest of the work they publish from then on is lackluster and disappointing compared to their greatest book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Beautifully Traumatic*

"Ashling forces you to make a decision to forgive or at least attempt to understand characters immense flaws and not to just love a character because they are inherently good. I highly recommend this series to anyone who doesn't require predictable story lines or characters that are written for the precise purpose of being either good or bad, because here you will NOT find any character that is 100% of either."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The love between Ehandar and Anaxantis continues as a thread throughout this book, along with the introduction of new characters with their own stories and as a set up for the books to come. There is a bit more political plotting in this book, but it stayed personal enough to hold my interest."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_*Epic Fantasy - Must Read!*

"EPIC. The plot and characters are truly majestic and epic. I am stunned by the depth, complexity and intricacy of this book. If I could give 6 stars, I would do so without any hesitation!!!

To truly appreciate this book, I reread the first 3 books of the series and then went right into this one. It put me in mind of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. Except, ya know, Andrew Ashling actually wraps up plot points before the 8th or 9th book of the series! Andrew has a similar structure of one large plot and multiple subplots woven flawlessly together into a masterpiece of storytelling. The characters all have very distinctive voices and personalities that make them leap off the page as fully fleshed out people."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone.
(...)
I have really been enjoying this series! All sorts of emotions, I'm rooting for some characters, disliking others and hoping they don't "win" in any way! You do think you are reading history, not fictional fantasy and if you like fantasy, I guess all I can say is I hope you read them! "_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review (but this is really all of it) on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Superb tales of Randamor, transporting you to an era of cunning, savagery that equates to power and destiny. Great series of books, and highly recommended. Worthy of five stars."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I thoroughly enjoy this long series. It left me wanting more like the first Hobbit movie but this tale has lots of sexy men and intrigue without the magical and otherworldly beasts and monsters. Grand adventure!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone.
(...)
As I've said before, Andrew's writing can make you suspend belief that this is fiction, and there are characters you have strong emotions for, such as those you love (for me, Arranulf, Obyann, Rahendo, Merw, Timishi, Anaxantis), characters that seem to have changed and you kind of like them now, or feel compassion for them (Ehandar, Rullio, even Ambrick), ones you're not sure about (Landar, Ryhunzo) as well as all these wonderful characters who really add to the scenes they are in and move the plot, such as Tomar and Lethoras. "_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This was much better than I expected! I really enjoyed the first trilogy - Invisible Chains - however even though it ended beautifully, there were so many moving pieces to the story that I half expected Invisible Hands to start out as a plotting mess. It's not. This book is instead both brilliantly plotted and well paced, and was a pleasure to read throughout."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Three new characters- Merw, Antybion and Lexyntas. However, the real question is, which one of the latter two is the missing prince of Trachia, Antybion or Lexyntas. Both of them have short hair and are about seventeen years of age, each arrive on the scene in mysterious circumstances, and each with an older man for an escort; they also each seem to have their own secret mission. Merw on the other hand, is just adorable!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate._

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts._

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"The Invisible Chains series is one of those series that you get so wrapped up in the story and characters that you don't want it to end and you want to know what happens to everyone."_

More of this (very long) review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate. There is no doubt in my mind that this is the written history of a story that happened far away and not a yarn spun by a pencil chewer sitting at a computer terminal."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"It's an epic fantasy, a comedy in places, an intrigue, ... or is it a political romp or a gay or erotic book? It has some of the features of each, but the whole truly is greater than the sum of the parts."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*Even better than the rest!*

Thank you Mr. Ashling for a very well written gay themed fantasy novel! Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

~Kurt R. Dugas on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"As Andrew Ashling moved toward completion of the first book in his second trilogy...or the fourth book in the second movement of his double trilogy set...I was looking forward to more of a lot of things. I got it all, plus kind of an interesting new surprise."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I am not sure I can add anything to what the previous reviews have stated. This is the best book of the series because the new characters introduced actually have a significance- whereas in previous books- I felt that some of the characters added didn't really bring anything to the story. This time, most of the new characters will bring something to the future of the series, and not just find their introduction for use as canon fodder."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Totally in love with this series!! Love the comedic moments and the battle strategies. Can't wait to see how the story ends."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"This excellent book, and other Ashling books, is for a "thinking" reader. I don't have the correct words so this will have to do: it requires an "interactive" reader. There are multiple plots and multiple layers to each of those. Nothing is spoon-fed and happenings are not easily foreseen."_

This review (but this is really all of it) on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"Thank you Mr. Ashling for a very well written gay themed fantasy novel! Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

~Kurt R. Dugas on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"*Even better than the rest!*

Thank you Mr. Ashling for a very well written gay themed fantasy novel! Great story with wonderful character development. I look forward to the release of the next in the series!"_

~Kurt R. Dugas on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"In the third book Andrew proved that he was a chess player in the story telling sense of the word. He handled a number of dissimilar plot lines and blithely moved them forward to completion without using the wave of a magic wand. In this fourth book he pulls out all the stops and proves that in triplicate. There is no doubt in my mind that this is the written history of a story that happened far away and not a yarn spun by a pencil chewer sitting at a computer terminal."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_"I love the depth of character development he brings to the warriors, pages, dukes, mothers, aunts, brothers, etc. that have been carried along through the four books. Andrew makes me laugh at the antics the besotted pages get into with both their boyfriends and their girlfriends. I still cringe at the new and nasty torture techniques and depth of descriptions he lays before us for those who have done (or thought...) terrible things which he deems punishable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Amazon-US: Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

